# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Montrer votre bibliotheque informatique

## sybil

----------------------IIIIIIIIII---------------------

voila j'en ai , compter les batons. et vous?


 ::ccool::

----------


## Sunchaser

> je balance beaucoup a la poubelle


Bonsoir,

Mais, heu, les livres, ca ne se jette pas...  ::koi:: 
Si vraiment pas utile, donnes les.

----------


## sybil

c'est une faon de dire, je n'ai jamais jet de livre a la poubelle.

----------

